# How do I get him to kiss me ????



## rome2012

Ex-husband and I (divorced since January 2011) are in the middle of the reconciliation process. 

After a rough start (accusations on my part) and him moving out of the bedroom for a month in March, he finally moved back in mid April....

I realized my mistakes and began to change immediately....

We have pleasant conversations, smile, laugh, have awesome sex....the only things that are not happening are kisses, hugs or I love you's.....

How do I get him to do these things ??

I feel like he should initiate it, because after all, he's the one who divorced me.....

I love him with all my heart and it kills me that I don't get to feel his sweet kisses and strong hugs anymore....not even talking about his heartfelt I love you's !!!!!!!!!

What do I do ???????


----------



## ClipClop

Did you ask him why he no longer gives you loving gestures? You cannot make him do anything he doesn't want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

You're divorced for 4-5 months (not years) still live together and you're trying to figure out how to get him to kiss you? Do you like spending money on attorneys?


----------



## magnoliagal

Why did he divorce you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

